# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Обновления > Обновления драйверов >  Обновление драйвера 1С Сканеры штрихкода (COM) до версии 8.1.72.

## fisher8282

Доброго времени суток.
1С Розница 2.2.2.9. Платформа 8.3.7.1917. 
Установлен драйвер 1С Сканеры штрихкода (COM) версия 8.1.5.1. 
После обновления конфигурации, требует драйвер версии 8.1.72. 
В конфигурации вроде есть архив с драйвером, в нем 2 файла ScanOpos.dll и manifest.xml.

В конфигурации, где старый драйвер не был использован, просто устанавливается новый, а в этой нет.
На releases.1c.ru последняя версия 8.1.6.1. Но даже устанавливая ее, в текущей базе остается старый драйвер.
Как обновить драйвер? Спасибо.

2016-02-13 19-29-55 HOUSE - TeamViewer - Бесплатная лицензия (только н?.jpg2016-02-13 19-29-39 HOUSE - TeamViewer - Бесплатная лицензия (только н?.jpg

----------


## lekhaplaton

У меня сканер на это драйвере работает релиз 2.1.9.20

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5jsc/9UgFNsYco

через все функции зайдите в справочник найдите драйвер и обновите.

---------- Post added at 17:04 ---------- Previous post was at 16:51 ----------

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9qX7/qF3H5jSp3

----------


## dashka___95

1С Сканер штрихкода у кого есть драйвер???

----------

